# thought i was sharing my birthday today...



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

we are due to have our daughter the 16th of this month but my finance was having contractions friday. i was thinking i was going to share my birthday today but i guess not. i kind of wish she we get here already as im tired of the nervous unknown feeling. this is our first one so we are both a little nervous...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday. :arms:

Let's see if there are any similarities. My son was due June 16 (14 years ago). He arrived June 13th. Keep us posted.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks everyone! it seems the best present im gonna get is my daughter! im excited to have a new little rider aboard! 
BIG D, wouldn't that be something!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

My B day was yesterday. I have 2 girls and my gift from my5 year old was she took the training wheels off. Sh was riding by noon with no problem...ATV next...LOL.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy bday guys and my daughter is 2 1/2 and she loves rideing in the yard with dada and 88 it is one of the greatest feelings in the world when she cames along i got to see it all c-sction them doing foot and fingure prints and gave her first bottle to her it is a good feeling good luck to all.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well congrats! is she here yet?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks everyone. shes not here yet. any day now. 
the anticipation and nervous feeling is KILLING ME! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My sister had a c-section.... so we didnt have to worry about that part haha.. We have 2 new ones in the family now. Her (my fiance's) sister has a little girl thats almost 1 year. So we have a baby niece. And My sister's son is, 4 weeks now? 5 weeks... maybe.. something... Anyway, I have a new baby nephew... so PLENTY of babies to play with, and the best kind, cause we can give them back when they get fussy. lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

those are the best kind! just dont feed em to much sugar before sending them back home!!
LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's right. You never give the kids a sugar high before sending them back, if one day you plan to have kids because the parents WILL get you back one day when they babysit. However, if you're like me and past that stage....have fun...Dairy Queen, Slurpees, Cotton Candy


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats!! My son was born 3 days before my wife's bday last year... I can't top that bday present! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> Happy Birthday. :arms:
> 
> Let's see if there are any similarities. My son was due June 16 (14 years ago). He arrived June 13th. Keep us posted.



22 minutes off! she was born last night at 12:22AM!

carle ann arrived well.born june 14th 7lbs 12oz, 21 inches long.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations...Parenthood will change your life forever...I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

WooHoo congrats 88 that is very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Carle Ann!!!

Congrats to Dad & Mom. The fun now begins....and I'm being sincere. Being a parent is the best thing in the whole world!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks everyone!
she already has changed my life..
words cant describe the feeling of holding your own baby the first time!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats buddy!! My little girl is 17 months and I can tell ya that she already has me wrapped around her lil pinky finger.

Just be prepared for many sleepless nights, I promise you it gets easier!!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

let me tell you all how lucky i am. shes already sleeping through the night.:bigok:
has been for a month now!:bigeyes: we are so grateful for it.
and here is a new snapshot of the gorgeous little girl!!!

it is frustrating at times but when she smiles at me, NOTHING else matters...she does have me wrapped around her finger already.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

and everyone says...



aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Really P425 AAAAAWWWW how sweet . LOL I have a daddys little princess too. She has had me wraped from day one


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

lol,
i cannot wait until she can ride with me...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is 6 now and time goes by to fast so cherish all of the time you can . She would rather ride the dirt bike than the quad !! The Boy(now 9) wants to go mudding so he aint into bikes


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

She's adorable. If she's got you wrapped now, just way until she bats her eyes, smiles and says "please d - a - d - d- y"


----------

